# Bild in anderes Bild einfügen



## Firephoenix93 (6. September 2007)

Hallo,
ich würde gerne im meine Thumbs solche Lupensysmbole oben links einbauen...
Wie mach ich das am besten?
Bzw. wäre es gut die Lupe als Bild einzufügen und das Bild dann zu fusionieren?


----------



## splasch (6. September 2007)

Am besten über CSS da kann man sehr leicht realisieren.

Zur not geht es aber auch mit einfachen Html befehlen du setzt einfach ein bild als hintergrund bild rein und eines normal drüber also deine Lupe.

Ich würd dir da aber css empfehlen da kanste mehre Ebene übereinander legen

Mfg Splasch


----------



## Firephoenix93 (6. September 2007)

Ich habe das anders gemeint...
Das Bild soll ja dann für immer das Lupensysmbol haben...
Sozusagen wie ein Copyright das immer in dem Bild eingebunden sein wird...


----------



## splasch (6. September 2007)

Aso das geht mit Photoshop einfach marko aufzeichnen und dann auf alle Bilder Anwenden die man mit der Lupe versehen will.

Mfg Splasch


----------



## maeTimmae (7. September 2007)

Ich denke mal nicht, dass er es umsonst in die PHP-Ecke gepostet hat...

[phpf]imagecopyresampled[/phpf] oder [phpf]imagecopy[/phpf] ist die Funktion, die du bevorzugt brauchst. Einbinden kannst du das zB so:

```
<?php
$image = imagecreatefromjpeg($path);
// Auf Vorschaugröße schrumpfen ...

// Wasserzeichen --> Resource
$embed = imagecreatefromjpeg($watermark);

// einbetten, 2px links und oben als Innenabstand
imagecopy($image,
          $embed,
          2,
          2,
          0,
          0,
          imagesx($embed),
          imagesy($embed));

header('Content-Type: image/jpeg');
imagejpeg($image);
```

mal wieder nur Demonstrationstext, also bitte an eigene Wünsche anpassen.
Wenn die Lupe als PNG mit aktiviertem Alphakanal vorliegt, sollte das bitte auch mit den entsprechenden Funktionen "gehuldigt" werden ([phpf]imagecreatefrompng[/phpf], [phpf]imagealphablending[/phpf], [phpf]imagesavealpha[/phpf], ...)


----------

